# May all your dreams come true



## Aquapixie

Hi I'm new to the forum and i was wondering if you could help.
I'm trying to write a birthday card for my friend and i want to end it with something like

"May All your Dreams come true", or something like that!! Can you help.. or just translate the phrase..

Many Thanks
Aqua xxxx


----------



## cheshire

君の夢が全部かなうといいな。
君の夢が全部かないますように。
あなたの夢が全部かなうことを祈ってます。
あなたの夢がすべてかなうことを祈っています。


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

すべての夢が叶うように　（すべてのゆめがかなうように in hiragana).


----------



## Nino83

Hello everyone!
Is it possible in this case to use the imperative mood? Is it idiomatic?
君の夢が叶って！ 
君の夢が実現されて!


----------



## DaylightDelight

君の夢がかないますように。

すべて or 全部 (all) make the sentence accurate but somewhat wordy and unnatural at the same time (at least for me).
～ますように is a very common expression to state one's wish.


----------



## Flaminius

You cannot make imperative sentences out of unaccusative verbs (intransitive verbs whose subject is not the agent, semantically).


----------



## Nino83

Understood. 
Thank you, Flam!


----------



## 810senior

@Nino83, you should rephrase it as 君の夢*よ*叶って if you want to use its imperative form in this case.


----------



## Nino83

810senior said:


> 君の夢*よ*叶って


Interesting. Which is the function of よ in this sentence?


----------



## ktdd

Nino83 said:


> Interesting. Which is the function of よ in this sentence?


I believe it's 詠嘆 _eitan_. Like "O thy dreams" (vocative in Latin?)


----------



## 810senior

> O your dreams, (may they) come true!


Agreed what ktdd had said.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you, ktdd, 810senior!


----------



## Flaminius

How ingenuous!  Attaching よ treats 夢 as something that understands orders.  Still, I feel much older than I was yesterday as 君の夢よ叶って sounds very strange to me.

I am aware, however, there are popular lyrics that address 夢 in imperative.
夢よ叶え 何かを失おうとも (僕クエスト by 鬼龍院翔)
流れ星が見えたら ねえ 夢よ叶えと祈るんだ (祈跡 by 野田洋次郎)


----------

